# How to install a nipple waterer



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Greetings,

Okay, stupid newbie question, but I'm a girlie girl and am not fluent in mechanical things. How does one put a nipple on a barrel? What holds it in place? Does one need to purchase a gravity valve set-up for $38 to do it?

Cheers,

Wendy


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

if you mean a 55 gallon metal barrel you will need to weld a coupler to barrel or use washers and gaskets on both side of nipple with a nut on the inside.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

On a plastic barrel I take out the bung with the threaded hole and drill the bottom of that hole out. Then I screw in a piece of pipe about 18-24" long, screw a pipe coupler on the other end, and screw the nipple into it. Lay the barrel on it's side and run it thru the fence and tie the pipe to a post. The barrel can be set up on blocks or dirt. Take out the other bung to fill the barrel. 

They can last several seasons before the bung loosens up around the pipe or the barrel cracks.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Wendy-
Here's what I did, and it's pretty simple/low tech.

Using a plastic barrel, I cut off the top with a saw, you could use a hack saw, plastic cuts pretty easily. I used a reciprirocating saw, goes faster.

Put in a gravity nipple by Trojan designed for use in barrels,etc. It's kind of pricey, but it has all the parts you need and will save time fishing around for more parts, etc. And It will last a long time.

To install, you need to drill a 1/2" hole a few inches up from the bottom of the barrel. Use a 1/2" spade bit on your drill for this. Then just install the nipple by putting the washers on either side of the barrel, and tighten it down good.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/?action=view&current=DSC_0334.jpg 

http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/?action=view&current=DSC_0335.jpg

http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/?action=view&current=DSC_0369.jpg

http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/?action=view&current=DSC_0367.jpg


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

That's much. I will go ahead and get the trojan gravity valve system.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i have some made out of old hot water tanks. nipples usually screw right in. and alot cheaper.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Good idea!


----------

